# Neue Regeln!



## tingeltangeltill (19. September 2003)

Hi, 

es gab neue Wünsche und somit wurden die Regeln erweitert. 
Damit es keine Misverständnisse gibt bitte die FAQs durchlesen!

Gruss Till


----------



## Fabi (19. September 2003)

Tolle neue Regeln.
Wie wäre es damit: Wir standardisieren hier alles.
Zum Beispiel: Jeder kriegt festgelegte Zeiten, in denen er seine Posts schreiben kann, damit es den Server nicht überlastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (21. September 2003)

die Wünsche kamen von Usern und damit das Ganze auch eingehalten wird hab ich die Regeln aufgestellt.


----------



## Mario-Trial (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabi _
> *Tolle neue Regeln.
> Wie wäre es damit: Wir standardisieren hier alles.
> Zum Beispiel: Jeder kriegt festgelegte Zeiten, in denen er seine Posts schreiben kann, damit es den Server nicht überlastet. *



Na das wär doch mal ne Maßnahme!

Also mich störts nicht, im Gegenteil. Damit wirds übersichtlicher und "neue" durchstöbern denThread um zu sehen was sie finden können. Nur irgendwie müssen wir ja auch signalisieren, dass der Handel abgelaufen ist.


----------

